# Aquasoil 1, hard water, and clouding



## glen_c (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone here had any issues using aquasoil amazon 1 with hard water. I've read it could cause clouding and I believe this I what I'm experiencing. My ammonia, nitrite and nitrate check out fine. The tank has been running since June. 

If you have had this issue and found a solution please let me know your secret. I hope its not having to buy a ro/di unit or tear down the tank. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MaryD (Jan 6, 2009)

I"m no expert, but I believe that ADA came out with Amazonia II to address alkaline water conditions(which I think is most common chemical state of hard water). We're on municipal water, which is treated to be fairly neutral (abt 7.5), so I haven't had difficulties with hardness, alkalinity or cloudiness (I use Amazonia I). Neighbors on well systems have tough time with both alkaline water and heavy mineral content, though I've never heard of persistent cloudiness (then again, I don't know if the folk I know on well water are using Aquasoil, either). Best of luck.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just ordered some aquasoil amazonia II. I'll let you know how it goes. I have really hard water with pH 7.8


----------

